# New Experience (Wooden Knife Challenge)



## MKTacop (Aug 2, 2016)

After seeing all the incredible wooden knives everyone is creating, I decided to try one for myself. Mine is Maple for the blade with figured Walnut for the handle. I haven't decided on what wood I'll use for the pins yet, but I'm leaning towards Redheart or Bloodwood.

This is a unique challenge and project for me since I haven't got a lot of experience with making knives. 

Here are the photos of what I've accomplished so far.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2016)

Looking good!  Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Off to a sweet start for sure!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 2, 2016)

Like the shape. Keep the pics coming

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2016)

I like the shape. Tip for ya that I learned the hard way. Shape and sand the blade and grips separately, before you glue em together. It's a real PITA to sand the blade once they are glued, especially if you need to touch up the blade near the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2016)

Buddy, bet ya a case of apple cider you finish before I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 2, 2016)

looking good, love the walnut choice with the maple. One thing about making a knife out of wood...if a problem overwhelms ya with it scrap it and start again, a lot less expensive then a hunk of AUS 8A or N680....LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 2, 2016)

Good start. Looks like you overlapped the plunge a bit with the scales, though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Aug 8, 2016)

I didn't get much done over the weekend. It was just too hot. I did decide on a wood for the "pins" and got it turned to size. I need to get the handles sanded to profile then drill them for the pins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 8, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Good start. Looks like you overlapped the plunge a bit with the scales, though.




Robert. Whats a "plunge" ??


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 8, 2016)

The plunge is where you plan to stop the grind. When you start a grind you usually start just forward of where your going to stop your grind, then grind to that stopping point, do a reverse and grind all the way to the tip. For accuracy it is better to not start you grind at the plunge,( stopping point), because when you place the blade on the belt there can be blade movement which can mess up the plunge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this is what he is referring to...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 8, 2016)

Got it. Thanks!


----------

